# 135mm-Lüfter



## Fafafin (22. Februar 2014)

*135mm-Lüfter*

Wird es die neuen 135mm-Lüfter, die zum Dark Rock 3 standardmäßig mitgeliefert werden, auch einzeln geben?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Wird es die neuen 135mm-Lüfter, die zum Dark Rock 3 standardmäßig mitgeliefert werden, auch einzeln geben?


 

Nein, die Dinger gibts nie einzeln.  Das willst du auch garnicht, da bequiet leider nicht die normalen Halterungen verbaut, sondern eine eigene Lösung hat.  Die ist für sich zwar gut,  aber leider ständig inkompatibel 

Ich habe meinem Kühler einen 135er bequiet-Lüfter gegeben, da ich zwei große Lüfter auf meinem Kühler haben wollte statt einem großen und einem normalen 120er.  Der Lüfter stammte von einem Kühler-Set von bequiet und ist auch echt toll, leider ist die einzige Methode ihn zu befestigen Tesa-Film ...   



Je nachdem was du vorhast könntest du einfach einen 140er bequiet-Lüfter nehmen, der Unterschied ist nicht groß.


----------



## Fafafin (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*

Ich möchte gern den Macho auf einem X4 960T damit umrüsten. Da braucht es einen guten 140er Luftquirl mit 105mm Lochabstand. Und da der Dark Rock 3 sehr gute Kritiken bekommen hat, wäre das eine Option. Die Noctuas sind mir zu teuer, die Enermax zu brummig und die Eloops in 140mm scheinen nie mehr marktreif zu werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*

Die 105mm Lochabstand gehören bei quadratischem Lüftergehäuse zu den 120er Lüftern.  Du könntest also einfach einen kleineren nehmen ...     Aber ich vermute mal dass du das nicht möchtest  

Abseits des Noctuas finde ich aber leider auch keinen passenden Lüfter.   Warum möchtest du den Thermalright denn ersetzen?  Abgesehen von der etwas eigensinnigen Farbwahl ist der recht gut.


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*

Hallo Fafafin,

derzeit sind keine 135mm Lüfter für den Retail-Markt vorgesehen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Fafafin (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*

@be quiet! Support:
Schade! Aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort!

@Stryke7:
Der original Thermalright ist schon mal getauscht worden gegen einen TY-147, aber auch der wird langsam ziemlich laut. Das Ende naht, das kann nicht mehr lange dauern. Daher schaue ich mich nach Alternativen um, man will ja vorbereitet sein! Und der Wingboost, den ich auf meinem Macho habe, ist mit knapp 900 rpm leider zu schwach für den Zosma, zumindest im Sommer. Das habe ich schon probiert und dann den TY-147 verwendet. Die Gehäuselüftung im Sharkoon T9 ist auch mit 3x120mm@1000 rpm in Ordnung, das Zimmer ist halt im Sommer recht warm.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*

Was machst du denn damit dass deine Lüfter so schnell verschleißen ?   

Mein PC läuft 24/7 und fast täglich eine zeitlang unter Volllast, und ich habe von 10/11 Lüftern in den letzten zwei Jahren gerade mal zwei tauschen müssen,  weil diese bereits deutlich älter waren als der Rest  ...


----------



## Fafafin (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 135mm-Lüfter*

Dr PC von meinem Sohn läuft täglich 2-3 Stunden.
Der originale Thermalright-Lüfter lief vom ersten Tag an unrund. Als der PC 1 Jahr alt war, habe ich die Sharkoon-Gehäuselüfter gegen leisere von be quiet! getauscht und dabei auch den CPU-Lüfter gewechselt. Da von meinem Macho noch einer übrig war, habe ich den genommen. Der war schon deutlich besser als der erste, aber mittlerweile kommt er mir schon wieder lauter vor, zumindest bei der letzten Reinigung habe ich das so empfunden. Daher halte ich schon mal Ausschau, was so aktuell ist. Handlungsbedarf ist aktuell aber noch nicht unbedingt.


----------

